# Magic Jack



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I need a phone with a US phone number, preferably _MY_ US number because when I get down to Mexico I will still be working via the internet for a company back in the states. Many clients already have my phone number, and I speak with clients in the US on a daily basis. 

I want something that has voicemail so I can check messages, and it would be great if it has some type of caller ID so I can return missed calls, even if they didn't leave a message.

I would also _like_ for it to be able to receive text messages, as many of the clients prefer to send text messages. I don't know, there might be a work around for that, or maybe there is a package that offers it at a higher rate? I will have to look into that a little more...

From what I can tell, it looks like Magic Jack is my best option. Does anyone currently have and use Magic Jack? Do you have to have it connected to the internet in order to get signal? Do you have problems with the service? Any input would be greatly appreciated, and any alternative options if you feel there is a service that would better fit my needs. 

Thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Skype Features - Call, video, instant message, text & share more online And you can get an app for either iPhone or Android to have Skype everywhere.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a Magic Jack Plus. You have to install it via your computer, but once it's installed, you can just plug it into the electrical outlet that your computer is connected to. I think it cost $10 to import your phone number, though. The only problem that I have with it, it that it will drop telephone calls after 1 1/2 on the phone, and that's exact - it happens at exactly 1 1/2 hours each time

I don't use their voicemail system, I bought a phone at Walmart that has a built in answering machine, and as far as I know, MJ doesn't accept texts, so you may need to find an alternate system.

Check into Skype, and see which one works best for you. Shortly after I moved to Tijuana, T-Mobile introduced a new plan, and I'm now able use my SmartPhone in Mexico for $20 less than the plan that I had before.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've used Magic Jack for several years (the original, with the device you plug into the computer). I have used it both with a regular phone plugged into the Magic Jack device (which was plugged into the computer), or with earbuds/microphone via computer. It's worked well for us. I like that it notifies you by email when you have received a new voice mail. There is also a free Magic Jack app for smartphones which works well if you have a good enough cell or WiFi signal. I imagine the Magic Jack Plus is even better, but my original one has worked so well I never saw the point in upgrading.

All the best with your upcoming move!


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't give out my Magic Jack number, since everyone has my cellphone number, and I can use it in Tijuana now, so I'll probably discontinue it when the year is up.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Magic Jack as a smart phone app (like an Iphone) is free.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

The Magic Jack Plus is installed into my computer, and I don't want/need the app on my smartphone. Most everyone uses my cellphone anyway, and before T-Mobile came out with their new plan, I would let people leave messages on my smartphone, and return the important calls with my prepaid phone, which has gone by the wayside.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> I need a phone with a US phone number, preferably _MY_ US number because when I get down to Mexico I will still be working via the internet for a company back in the states. Many clients already have my phone number, and I speak with clients in the US on a daily basis.
> 
> I want something that has voicemail so I can check messages, and it would be great if it has some type of caller ID so I can return missed calls, even if they didn't leave a message.
> 
> ...


I've used both Skype and I have two magicJacks, plus a version loaded on my iPod. I prefer magicJack, the only problem I have is with the crappy internet service.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried Vonage? I am also looking into that... It is a little more expensive, but I was reading about magic Jack and found a lot of people complaining about having to prepay to make calls to certain numbers in rural areas in the US, with Alaska being blocked entirely. In addition to that, it seems that MJ+ has a time limit for phone calls, which I was not able to figure out across the board. Some were saying 10min cut off, others 60, others 90. Also I was reading about the new 2014 MJ+ no longer offering call forwarding or caller ID. 

On the other hand, Vonage looks like a typical home phone, and while their plans do seem to be quite a bit more expensive actually, it might be a better fit for me. Has anyone actually used the service in Mexico?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

How about google voice?

Found the following article regarding using google voice outside the us:
Use a Google Voice Number from Outside the U.S.

Might be another option, over skype.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

My MJ Plus will cut calls off after 90 minutes. I've timed it, and it's pretty much exact. I don't have that problem anymore, though. I stopped talking to the person that I was spending so much time on the phone with. It doesn't get used that much, I mainly use my cell phone.


----------



## LaKaris (Jan 30, 2014)

Skype has the option of buying a phone number for $60 per year, and you can select the area code you want the phone to be in in the USA. When someone calls the number it rings on my computer, or I can forward it to a different phone. Callers can leave messages as well.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Vonage is horrible. Google or go to YouTube and search with "Cancel Vonage." AND it's more expensive than MagicJack Plus.

I'm in the states, mind you, but have used Vonage (never again!) which has awful voice quality and terrible customer torture, as opposed to service, for my home/business phone. I used Qwest for a long time, as the voice quality was better, and it was not much more expensive than Vonage, till they changed their TOS, and were going to cost MUCH more.

I've used MagicJack Plus for home/business now for over two years. Initial cost for device, two years of service and 500 minutes of talk to a landline in Italy (where daughter lives) was just under $100.

I do use Skype on the computer to talk with her more, now, but still have the MagicJack available. 

I'm not aware of any internet based service that lets you port your own number other than MagicJack.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried that, too. I couldn't receive any calls.


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

I am using VOIPO for my phone over internet service. I paid 180 for two years of service and they ported my phone number, no problem. Every once in a while (twice in a year) I had to reboot, but other than that the quality is really good.


----------

